# Shelf layout design



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

There have been a lot of questions lately about shelf designs. The newest issue of Model Railroader (May 2015) has an article that may prove interesting to those of you who are building, or want to build, a shelf layout. I haven't read the article yet, just wanted y'all to know.


----------

